# American registering a motorhome in the UK?



## 111303 (Apr 12, 2008)

We are an American family that has been traveling over here in Europe for the past 9 months in our Winnebago Sightseer that we shipped over.

We are now approaching the end of our trip! We are in Antwerp and plan on making the Dover crossing next week. We plan on touring the UK, Ireland and possibly as far north as Scotland over the next 8 weeks or so before heading back home.

Once we finish traveling we'd like to sell our rig over here to save us the hassle and expense of shipping it back overseas. Since we only have a temporary import permit and are traveling on US plates we need to import and license it in the UK so that we can sell it. Is it possible for a non-resident to import and license a vehicle in the UK?

I'm well aware of the taxes and duties due (27.5% total), ouch!

If you know of anyone interested in a 2007 Winnebago Sightseer 35J let me know, it'll be available sometime in June


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I find it somewhat amazing that you're asking this question at this late stage in your travels.

Click on >> this link << to find out some salient facts.

Dougie.


----------



## 111303 (Apr 12, 2008)

asprn said:


> I find it somewhat amazing that you're asking this question at this late stage in your travels.
> 
> 
> > Our original plan was to travel for 18 months rather than 11 or so, but the fall of the dollar has severly impacted out travel budget, as you can imagine
> ...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

dansc said:


> Our original plan was to travel for 18 months rather than 11 or so, but the fall of the dollar has severly impacted out travel budget, as you can imagine


Certainly - our gain is your loss. :roll: You will have your work cut out if you do decide to import & register it here. The SVA (Single Vehicle Approval) test is the main thing to get your head around, as it's the technical hurdle to jump in the process.

Dougie.


----------



## 111324 (Apr 13, 2008)

Certainly - our gain is your loss. :roll: You will have your work cut out if you do decide to import & register it here. The SVA (Single Vehicle Approval) test is the main thing to get your head around, as it's the technical hurdle to jump in the process.

Dougie.[/quote]

Motorhomes don't need an SVA test as there is no facility to test anything over 3500kg. All you need is an MoT if applicable, full uk lighting compliance and insurance and a weight certificate. Fill in the V55/5 form plus you need evidence of having paid the import taxes. That is about it! The DVLA may want to inspect it before issuing a registration. Usually the DVLA are very helpfull if you ring them.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*american rv*

You will need a uk address, your status is not Important, needs to comply with uk m o t ? (yearly vehicle Inspection) pay taxes /road tax / Insurance .its then yours again?


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

I would be tempted to phone around the UK RV dealers explain your situation and see if any would sell it on concession for you and sort the duty vat registration in the deal.Personaly i think trying to do it all by yourself and sell it within 8 weeks will be a challenge ,there has been RVs for sale in the UK for over 2 years without any takers.So find a dealer and enjoy the last 8 weeks of your vacation.

We have 10 days left of our 6 month tour of the States

Ian in sunny FL


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

dansc said:


> Hi,
> I agree with IanH.
> Try this guy, he is a dealer and importer, but also sells 'em for a commission. Located in Keynsham (near Bath/Bristol area ) UK. Your choice.
> 
> Contact Bradley Felton, email [email protected].


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

To get it through the MOT, wouldn't he need to get the conversions of lights and interior done? Otherwise its not going to get registered and its going to be harder to sell, by the time all thats paid for, its possible it will be cheaper to ship it back to the States.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Truckcamperpaul said:


> Motorhomes don't need an SVA test


Oops.  My bad - sorry.

Dougie.


----------



## 111303 (Apr 12, 2008)

bandaid said:


> To get it through the MOT, wouldn't he need to get the conversions of lights and interior done?.


What do you mean by the interior? The power system has already been setup for European use by having a 240v -> 110v transformer and interior 240v outlets installed. Lights - are you refering to the exterior headlights, tailights and trun indicators? What needs to be done to those?



IanH said:


> ...,there has been RVs for sale in the UK for over 2 years without any takers. So find a dealer and enjoy the last 8 weeks of your vacation.


Understood, however I'd argue that if ANYTHING has been for sale for two years without any takers there is something wrong somewhere, the rig isn't being represented properly or the price is set way to high (That is common in the US when folks wind up owing more on their rigs than they are worth, they keep advertising them at inflated prices hoping someone will bite).

We've set the price very low to insure a quick sale, that coupled with the fact that our rig is a new design setup (family style) that is sought after should result in a fairly quick sale.

Thanks for all of the information!
-Dan


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry boss, didnt realise that of course you ve been over this way for a year, but if the exterior lights, i.e headlights need to point the opposite way for the UK than Europe and the US, and the rear lights may need to be orange with the fog lights on the opposite side of the vehicle for the Uk

always s'posing that you've not done them already.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dansc
The RV scene in the UK is totaly different than the USA and you will find the English don't go credit crazy as the Americans.The 2 RVs that have been for sale are bought and paid for priced to sell advertised privately and in dealerships believe me this guy has tried everything,



You want to sell yours in 8 weeks get it registered etc and then sell it to a cash buyer and still travel ,I wish you the best of luck.

Ian


----------

